# Bike Parking Stands (Not Work Stands)



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone here has any experience with bike parking stands like this:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RA309A06-Saris+Wheel+Arch+Rear+Bike+Stand.aspx

My workplace just got repainted so they don't want folks leaning bikes against the walls anymore, so I'm looking at an inexpensive stand that I can leave at work to park my bike in. The main concerns I have is that it is wide enough to hold up to a 2.5 tire and it is solid enough to not topple over with a fairly substantial bike parked in it.

Also, if anyone knows of a decent multi-bike stand (holds like 4-5 bikes) I might be able to get work to buy it for everybody. Thanks!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Used a similar type stand in a shop for display, and was able to hook multiple units together for multiple rigs, like the one you linked to. Not super stable like if someone wanted to play with the bike while parked, but plenty stable for parking...


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Something like this may work for you. They around $15-20 at Performance.


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...38-Racks/Sette-Rack-It-Rolling-Bike-Stand.htm









https://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=20603&item=20-2396&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Used a similar type stand in a shop for display, and was able to hook multiple units together for multiple rigs, like the one you linked to. Not super stable like if someone wanted to play with the bike while parked, but plenty stable for parking...


Yeah, I liked that one because you could buy multiples and hook them together. There was a review on the jenson site and the guy said his "heavy" bike would just fall over in the stand. I was also concerned that there might not be enough rear derailleur clearance. I guess at that price buying one as an experiment wouldn't be too painful.


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Diesel~ said:


> Something like this may work for you. They around $15-20 at Performance.


Hmm- that will work when I get my new frame, but I currently riding a MC Sin so that probably won't really work too well.


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bunglemutt said:


> https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...38-Racks/Sette-Rack-It-Rolling-Bike-Stand.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That performance one looks interesting. There's a performance a few blocks away from me- maybe I'll walk over there at lunch tomorrow and check this one out. Thanks!


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

this is what we use in the shop...

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Racks-PS6-Parking-Valet/dp/B000QJC5DA


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Racor-Two-Bike-Floor-Stand-PBS-2R/dp/B000077CPJ


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't remember what the brand was on the ones we used, they were out of the BTI catalog, but they were holding 40 lb bikes no problem. I just peeked at the BTI site, it was the Willworx stands and connectors I was thinking of.


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bunglemutt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Racor-Two-Bike-Floor-Stand-PBS-2R/dp/B000077CPJ


At first this one looked pretty good, but then I thought it might have some issues if a bike has disc brakes (which mine does...)


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> I don't remember what the brand was on the ones we used, they were out of the BTI catalog, but they were holding 40 lb bikes no problem. I just peeked at the BTI site, it was the Willworx stands and connectors I was thinking of.


I'd say those look to be the best option so far. i went to the Willworx site and they have the "Super Stand" and the "Super Stand Extreme"- extreme will hold up to 3.0 tires. I'm curious if you know if the the regular super stand will hold up to a 2.5? I'm currently running 2.4 Holy Rollers on my bike right now so those are what I'm targeting...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

IIRC, the 2.5s needed a bit of a push to get in and a yank to get out, but fit (Timberwolfs).


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> IIRC, the 2.5s needed a bit of a push to get in and a yank to get out, but fit (Timberwolfs).


I figure my 2.4 HR's (2.25 measured) should be perfect then- no need for me to think about getting the "extreme" version. Hopefully one of my local LBS's sells these stands- if not I'm off to the internet. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

Willworx markets a Superstand Extreme, which is mentioned at the bottom of this page....

http://www.willworx.com/body_superstand_1.html

..which is touted to accept up to 3" tires 

..and here it is for sale...

http://www.a1bikeparts.com/discount/parking-stand-superstand-extreme/

...too bad it's twice as expensive as some of the other options posted - however, it does look like it might be a bit better design, and more substantial as well.

Cheers,


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bunglemutt said:


> Willworx markets a Superstand Extreme, which is mentioned at the bottom of this page....
> 
> http://www.willworx.com/body_superstand_1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks- I saw the extreme but since the regular version seems to be available in more places online, I figured if that one would work for me then I'd shoot for that one. Although maybe it would be a good idea just to go for the big boy since you sent me that link? Hmm...



Bunglemutt said:


> ...too bad it's twice as expensive as some of the other options posted - however, it does look like it might be a bit better design, and more substantial as well.
> 
> Cheers,


I agree- I think the extra money is justified. I looked at a few of those other stands in person and they don't look very stable or well-designed, nor will they fit anything remotely close to a 2.5 tire.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been through a couple of the single bike stands, and they continued to break at the welds if the bike leans at all.

I ended up getting two of these 3-bike stands off eBay, and they work very well. The two can be attached to make one 6-bike stand. Very pleased with them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-3-Bike-FLOOR-...ryZ27953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

ryanc44 said:


> At first this one looked pretty good, but then I thought it might have some issues if a bike has disc brakes (which mine does...)


I have two of those in my basement and they work on my mountain bike(klein palomino), my wifes mtn bike(specialized FSR) and my cross bike(seven mudhoney) - all of which have discs with 160mm rotors.

For just one bike this stand from velo orange is nice and cheap!










It is also handy for wrenching on the bike.
-Joe


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the help- I'm probably going with the Willworx Super Stands. I was able to see one in person this weekend and they seem like the best solution for what I need.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

peak racks. best bike rack I have ever used. very well thought out, no tangling of bars/cables etc. Great racks, and the guy that makes them is really cool too :thumbsup:

http://peakracks.com/


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

ryanc44 said:


> Hmm- that will work when I get my new frame, but I currently riding a MC Sin so that probably won't really work too well.


i tried that bike stand from MEC sam as the one you're talking about here and it is crap.... I tried it on three or four bikes and they kept falling over... the bottom piece that the chain stay sits on is not wide enough to get the chain stay iinside if you ahve chain stays wide then a roadbike. the rear of a road bike has a very harsh triangular shape whic hthis stand works for... anything below a 18" mtb frmae of today, forget it... not worth it.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

ryanc44 said:


> At first this one looked pretty good, but then I thought it might have some issues if a bike has disc brakes (which mine does...)


i have that stand.... the rotor does not fit beyong the bar but the wheel; sits in far enough for the bike not to fall over as long as it is rear wheel first. i like it i even use it in my van to haul bikes...
EDIT: It also fits 2.7 DH tire.


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

I have lots of bikes and hang most of them off the wall with the cheap mounts from Lowes that hold them under the top tube. But I eventually ran out of wall room in the garage so bought one of these and it works great. Disk brakes are not an issue because you can put either wheel into the slot.

https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1-3-Bike-FLOOR-PARKING-RACK-STORAGE-STAND-Bicycle_W0QQitemZ200255403628QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200255403628&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i've built one like this for home use...i modified mine a bit and secured it to the ground...cheap and works great

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I used a old rooftop rack from the early 90's. It was sized to fit on a van and it was one with where you keep the wheels on. So I just used that. It has arms that secure each bike in place.

Another option I've been looking at is making a tripod out of pipes or pvc and hanging the bikes from the seats.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Why not just flip the bike over and set it on the bars/seat? Seems way less expensive


----------

